# Daemon prince of Tzeentch



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

My lil bro plays Thousand Sons, and for a while I have been tossing him ideas for a good looking custom DP of Tzeentch. So here is a colaberation of my work in progress.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

and here it is all finished. I may do a touch up here and there between now and when my brother comes to get it. (He lives 2 states away and I am not shipping this) 
and all these pictures were taken with a cell phone so I apologize for some of the fuzzyness


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

and a group shot of the big boys










Thanx for viewing


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the idea nicely executed.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Innovative use of the Cocatrice kit.

Personally the head looks too large; however it is very well executed and the painting is excellent.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice idea.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you all for the compliments


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Great idea, love the eyeball!


----------



## Pride (Jun 28, 2009)

love the idea and execution, not a massive fan of it standing on the rock but thats just being nit-picky


----------

